# Lighting set up.



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

I thought I would share how I photograph my fish, currently. Everything can be adapted to your own circumstances and resources. I know everyone doesn't have radio triggers, flashes, or even DSLRs, hopefully this can inspire and help other people out.












-Flash- Use off camera flashes, so that I can capture fish without any blurring...Also I can create contrast, depth, and separation.

-I use a 2 light set up.... backlight to highlight the fish and plants(adds dimension to the photo) and an off axis main light, to light up the fish and overall scene. 

-I always use a tripod, helps remove any strain, and stabilizes each shot. I also find using a telephoto lens can help relax fish and make them forget that you are there and come out of hiding.

-Use the surroundings....let branches plants other fish fall out of focus creating depth and interesting compositions. 

-If you don't have radio triggers like I do or flashes...try turning off aquarium light and use strong clamp on lights, or anything you have to create a visually striking scene. 

latest shot using this set up...


----------



## WANNABE_LIMNOLOGY (Dec 31, 2013)

feel free to share your set ups.


----------

